# Where Am I ?



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

I have been in many places but never have been in Cahoots. Apparently, you can't go there alone; you have to be in Cahoots with someone.

I have also never been in cognito. I hear no one recognizes you there.

I have, however, been in Sane. They don't have an airport; you have to be driven there. I have made several trips there, thanks to my friends, family and work.

I would like to go to Conclusions, but you have to jump, and I'm not too much on physical activity anymore.

I have never been in Doubt. That is a sad place to go, and I try not to visit there.

I have been in Flexible, but only when it was very important to stand firm.

Sometimes I'm in Capable, and I go there more often as I'm getting older.

One of my favorite places to be is in Suspense! It really gets the adrenalin flowing and pumps up the old heart! At my age I need all the stimuli I can get!

And more and more I think of the Here After. In fact, several times a day I enter a room and think "What am I here after?"


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

very good


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

luckylynn said:


> I have been in many places but never have been in Cahoots. Apparently, you can't go there alone; you have to be in Cahoots with someone.
> 
> I have also never been in cognito. I hear no one recognizes you there.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Sounds like a "Road Trip" is in Order, lol.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)




----------

